# Game show stories.



## feeder (Jan 31, 2016)

If anyone can point me towards stories involving games shows and there contestants gaining weight,( no limits).
Thanks in advance!.


----------



## JP. (Feb 1, 2016)

I wrote two stories involving game shows. High Stakes was the first one, and Paybackers is the other, a multipart story. Both might still be here, or in the Weight Room under JP. At Deviantart they're both posted under j-p1.


----------



## Coop (Feb 2, 2016)

Questions to Calories By Elroycohen

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61964


----------



## feeder (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for the help!.


----------

